
Huawei will stop providing bootloader unlocking for all new devices - tobiasrenger
https://www.xda-developers.com/huawei-stop-providing-bootloader-unlock-codes/
======
msumpter
And I guess I bought my last Huawei device!

It's crazy that they just began sponsoring XDA and then make that kind of
move, XDA is now running a regular Q&A with their CEO every Friday, I predict
none of the 10 questions they select will have to do with bootloader
unlocking, like people on XDA would care about such a thing...

